# logiciel pour rapidshare



## tbcom2002 (28 Novembre 2006)

Salut, 
je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel qui permet de télécharger une liste de leins sur rapidshare. On en trouve pour les PC, tel que RAPGET.

Si vous avez une petite piste, merci d'avance.


----------



## richard-deux (29 Novembre 2006)

http://www.rapidrip.com/


----------



## tbcom2002 (29 Novembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup mais "The         account is currently not active."


----------



## richard-deux (30 Novembre 2006)

tbcom2002 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup mais "The         account is currently not active."



Change de Mirror si tu n'arrives pas à télécharger.
J'oubliais de dire que cela ne fonctionne qu'avec les liens rapidshare en .com, les.de ne sont pas supporté.


----------



## tbcom2002 (30 Novembre 2006)

Merci, le site fonctionne


----------



## Blueyez (14 Janvier 2007)

Il n'existe pas un logiciel plut&#244;t qu'un site ? :/


----------



## blackthug60 (15 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 
Obtenir Un compte rapidshare PREMIUM gratuitement (2008) 
Alors voila les amis c très simple suivaient les étapes suivante :
1 - Pour commencer aller a ce site:
*lien effacé*
2 - Step 1: Vous choisissez soit de prendre un compte gratuit de un mois soit de 3 mois, 
Pour pouvoir obtenir le compte de 1 mois il faut que vous parrainniez 6 filleuls et pour celui de 3 mois 12 filleuls. 
Nous verrons plus loin comment obtenir ces filleuls! 

Step 2: Vous indiquez une adresse E-mail valide pour recevoir le compte et un mot de passe de votre choix (à se rappeler bien sûr) 
Cochez "I agree to the Terms of Service" est cliquez sur "register" 

C'est la que votre boulot commence! 
Vous récupéré le lien qui se trouve dans "Your Referral Link" et vous devez faire circuler ce lien le plus possible! 
Parce que c'est avec ce lien que vous trouverez votre filleul afin que vous puissiez avoir votre compte Premium! 

Voila c'est a vous de jouer pour trouver vos filleul!


----------



## Nephou (16 Juin 2008)

premier post&#8230; lien intéressé (je rêve ou le paramètre r=198900  à quelque chose à voir avec toi) allez-hop&#8230; lien effacé


----------

